# [SOLVED] Static IP fails--RTNETLINK: network is unreachable

## cfgauss

My old Netgear router died and I replaced it with a new one. I can connect correctly with dhcp (essentially with no /etc/conf.d/net file). With the old router I had a static IP (which I prefer) and it connected without problems with this /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_enp4s3="192.168.1.2/24"

routes_enp4s3="default via 192.168.2.1"
```

But the new router gives me this error:

```
 * Bringing up interface enp4s3

 *   192.168.1.2/24 ...                                                  

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.2.1 ...

RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable                 

 *   Waiting for IPv6 addresses ...
```

I'm on openrc-0.11.8 and baselayout-2.2.

Any pointers toward solution will be gratefully received.

[SOLVED] eyoung100's sharp eyes pointed out a misconfigured default gateway. Thank you! [/SOLVED]Last edited by cfgauss on Sat Nov 09, 2013 5:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

What is the Router's default IP Address  :Question: 

----------

## cfgauss

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> What is the Router's default IP Address 

 

192.168.1.1

----------

